

Bye Bye, WhatsApp: Germans Switch To Threema For Privacy Reasons - garrettdreyfus
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/bye-bye-whatsapp-germans-switch-to-threema-for-privacy-reasons/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
valevk
Since yesterday, I have 200% more contacts in Threema. Now there are 6.

